# Puppy barking at his own poop inside only?



## crazy5 (Dec 17, 2010)

This is the first for me, I am working with a Chi twelve and a half weeks old with just normal puppy problems. The owner keeps him in the hallway to play while she watches tv before putting him in his crate for the night before his last walk. She isn't going to continue this and is going to keep pup in eye view from now on but when he poops he will bark right away till she comes to clean it up. My thought is that he doesn't want to be in a dirty area, does anyone have any other ideas why he might be doing this? When she told me I first couldn't stop laughing. Thanks


----------



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

One of my parents' dogs, Cricket (a yorkie) did this when she was young as well. We believe that her previous owner must have disciplined her for pooping inside the house at some point, which made her anxious when there was poop in the house, even if she's the one that made the poop. This is all supposition as we never asked the previous owner whether she did this. To this day Cricket won't poop unless she's hidden away. If the owner has ever disciplined her dog for going in the house, that could be the problem (or if the previous owner did).

However, your theory could be correct as well. My puppy doesn't bark when she poops, she whines. Because of my particular living situation, my puppy uses pads at night. If she poops at night, she'll whine until I wake up and clean it. Once I clean it she'll happily go back to sleep. Because I know her previous owner didn't scold her for pooping inside, my guess is she just wants her living area clean, and she believes half my bedroom and my bathroom are part of her living area.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, it sure beats them eating it. If only my pup would bark or whine instead.


----------



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

Fuzzy Pants said:


> Well, it sure beats them eating it. If only my pup would bark or whine instead.


lol. My puppy still eats the poop sometimes. She won't eat it immediately. But (I suppose) if she decides it's been out too long, she'll make a go at it. She did have a recent bad experience where she ate some poop and promptly threw it up (this was a bad experience for me too). I've noticed that she hasn't been going for the poop as much since then.


----------

